# Question on this desk design



## TraylorPark (Jan 9, 2014)

So I designed the desk below, but I am struggling with how I would go about attaching the drawer box to frame appropriately? I would like to avoid adding 2 additional legs on that side, but I also want it to be secure. Any thoughts?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes………buuut then it would not be your design . looks like you have more than enough support at your disposal.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Taylor, That's a lovely and elegant design to say the least. I'll have admit you've asked an interesting question.

I wish I had the answer.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is how I did the framework for an L shaped desk…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/114649
I used a combination of mortise and tenon, and pocket hole joinery. I really like your design, that will be one beautiful desk.

You might consider letting the panel from the bank of drawers extend down to the floor. You could cut away the front of the panel with a nice curved shape, which would maintain good foot room.


----------



## TraylorPark (Jan 9, 2014)

So cabmaker is forcing me to use my noodle and here is what I came up with. What if I used a sliding dovetail into the table top? That should allow for seasonal movement of the top, correct? And if I use 1" thick material for the top there should be enough thickness above the joint for the top to be safe? More thoughts?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

In part it depends on what you intend to put in the drawers. If the bottom one is to be a file cabinet it could get pretty heavy. From your drawing I can't really tell how the frame along the front works. Does the piece connecting the desk to the drawers just butt up against the end of the drawer unit or does it continue on to the right hand leg. If if is the latter, it should be plenty strong enough to support the drawer unit.

One other issue for consideration. It looks like you are going to have to move your chair out of the way every time you want to open a drawer. If you are limited by a specific location you would need to just live with that. Otherwise, changing some of the dimensions might make the piece more versatile.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Use the same method used in connecting counter top corners. Dog bones and draw bolts. Is that a 3" lap drawer in the offset portion? If not, turn that piece into a top rail and continue it to the right hand stile. You'll get a lot stability that way. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

